# A-20C Boston "Strike Cameras" what kind of cameras?



## Sydhuey (May 10, 2011)

The RAAF operated 9 x A-20C's with a unique nose setup instead of 4 x .50 machine guns thru the bomb aimers flat window the window is kept with a strike camera mounted behind and 3 x .50's are mounted above and 1 x .50 in each cheek position, this is the only time i have seen this installation on A-20 Bostons and am trying to identify what sort of cameras are fitted, have attached 3 photos of these A-20C's if you look thru the bomb aimers glass you can see the cameras. Any help in identifying the camera type is appreciated


----------

